# Persistent BSOD nvlddmkm.sys error



## MAAX Z (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi!

I'm getting this Nvlddmkm.sys BSOD for past few days. I have attempted to remove NVIDIA driver and reinstall, but it has not helped. I have ran RAM test. There were no errors. I also ran Furmark test (default settings). The temperature reached quite higu85 C) and I aborted the test. I have been having strange issues because of this. It took me several tries and fiddling to repair windows 10 and after running furmark test on a repaired windows 10 I got BSOD again. The laptop would freeze when I remove the battery charging adapter. This is happening lately. I upgraded to Windows 10 from Windows 10 earlier when it was released and didn't have any issue. I wonder whether this is software related, or a hardware is failing?

My Laptop is Thinkpad T530. 
Please Help!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am not sure at the moment as to analyse just one of those dump files is a LOOOONG job
However what I see at first examination is
do you have adobe Cold Fusion installed

if it does not mean anything to you then presumably you have not intentionally installed such .

I have to admit that I know ZERO about this Cold Fusion bit I saw it on the dump
https://forums.adobe.com/thread/2008394?start=0&tstart=0

On startup items you have these
Caption Command User
OneDriveSetup C:\Windows\SysWOW64\OneDriveSetup.exe /thfirstsetup NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE
OneDriveSetup C:\Windows\SysWOW64\OneDriveSetup.exe /thfirstsetup NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE
OneDrive "C:\Users\\AppData\Local\Microsoft\OneDrive\OneDrive.exe" /background 
SearchMoreKnowDesktopSearch C:\PROGRA~3\SEARCH~1\SEARCH~1.EXE Public
RTHDVCPL "C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe" -s Public
RtHDVBg_Dolby "C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVBg64.exe" /FORPCEE4 Public
RtHDVBg_LENOVO_MICPKEY "C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVBg64.exe" /LENOVO_MICPKEY Public
nwiz C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\nview\nwiz.exe /installquiet Public 
NvBackend "C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\Update Core\NvBackend.exe" Public 

disable the two in red and see if you still get a BSOD


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

also in view of this


> The laptop would freeze when I remove the battery charging adapter.


shut down
remove the battery
run on AC power only


----------



## MAAX Z (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks MacBoatmaster!! 

I have disabled those two Nvidia startup items. 
I do not have adobe cold fusion installed. I did windows 10 repair and all of the programs have been removed. 
Can you please remove the line containing my name? It's the third entry. 
I'd appreciate it very much.  

I will report if I still see the BSOD. 

I have thinkpad warranty left for a couple of months and if it is hardware related, I can send the laptop for repair. 
Also, regarding removal of battery, would it not be inconvenient to run laptop on AC adapter only? 
I'd like to try to find the root cause of the problem or at least differentiate. 
I've paid ~$1500 for this laptop and would like to get it fixed under warranty if it is hardware related. 
Yesterday, I ran Furmark test and GPU temp reached around 85 C, so I aborted the test and BSOD triggered. 
BSOD also triggers intermittently, but I'll see if it happens after disabling nvidia startup entries.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Done
I am glad you have removed the dump files as the dumps and others contain all your product keys
which I have only just seen
I was about to contact a staff member to delete it from your post

Running on AC is NOT a suggestion of any long tern proposal, only to see if the issue is a power problem

There have been some reported problems on 10 with Nvidia drivers, but from what I know of the situation it appears that the cause is often other issues - perhaps software rather than down to windows 10 or Nvidia.

However there is so much happening with 10 - at the moment it is quite a minefield

Have you please used or do use any third party system maintenance tools
such as reg cleaners, system boosters etc.

Also when the crash occurs what browser are you using as I see you have Chrome
Does it only crash when browsing/gaming
or does it crash randomly


----------



## MAAX Z (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks a lot! I actually posted the dump from a tool provided at other forums. I didn't receive a response and I remember I had made an account here YEARS ago.  I deleted my dump from there too. I didn't realize they were capturing personal information. 

I am actually away from home and I don't have windows 10 copy to make a fresh install, or revert back to good old windows 7. I might do that if BSOD still persists. I feel windows 10 automatic server updates is a bad idea. Before all of this happened, I had some updates. I didn't follow what was being updated. 

The issue only occurs on chrome (my main browser), and video stutters on youtube and netflix, which was not happening before. I have had this windows 10 since the launch. I have not installed any crapware. I was downloading some stress test tools and a crapware might have made a way through, but it's deleted now. 

Thanks a lot for correction!  
I will report back if BSOD comes up. 
So far, it's good tonight. 
I had 4/5 yesterday night.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Let me know how it goes and if you get another dump
right click the dump file
hold mouse on send to
compressed file on desktop
then on reply click upload file button on the reply panel and attach

Also if you do get another BSOD go Chrome browser
Turn extensions on or off

On your browser, click *menu*







.
Select *More tools > Extensions*.
To turn off an extension, untick the *Enabled* box. Tick the box to turn it on.
 post the extensions in use please


----------



## MAAX Z (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Macboatmaster, 

No memory dump so far. It's either due to those two start up disablement you suggested, or using chrome without browser. 
My chrome extensions are: Ublock origin, LastPass, Time tracker, Play to Kodi, Blank new tab, auto history wipe, Reddit Enhancement Suite, Nextvid stopper for youtube. 

Thanks for the support! I'll report back if I get a BSOD.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry do you mean without extensions


> or using chrome without browser.


and disabling those two items in startup
AND
turning off extensions

has now made it difficult to know the cause that is why I suggested


> *Also if you do get another BSOD* go Chrome browser
> Turn extensions on or off


However leaving as is will cause no problems, so that may be the easy way out


----------



## MAAX Z (Apr 26, 2007)

I am using the chrome back and had the Nvidia software disabled. I didn't have BSOD until I enabled and restarted the laptop. I'm attaching the latest dmp file. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

what does this mean please


> I am using the chrome back


----------



## MAAX Z (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry for confusion. I started using chrome to see if it was causing errors. I recently had two more BSOD. I'd like to somehow test if a video card is failing. Do you know if there is a standard test for that?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am finding it a little difficult as I indicated in my posts 9 and 11 to understand the wording of your posts
When the two startup items were disabled and chrome was running with the extensions disabled

DID you then get a crash
If not go back and leave those all disabled

In the meantime I will look at the dump

I still find it difficult to follow your last post
You said earlier that it only occurred using Chrome
I took that to mean that it did NOT occur using IE and neither did it occur unless you had Chrome open
Now you say


> Sorry for confusion. *I started using chrome* to see if it was causing errors


but you were using Chrome before were you not

Do you mean you now started using it with those extensions ENABLED


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Further to the above


> am actually away from home and I don't have windows 10 copy to make a fresh install


That is not a problem if you are still away from home as that can be downloaded to a flash pen
However lets wait until we have a look at the latest dump which I am doing now


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*DUMP analysis*

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high. This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff800a5479b5c, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000008, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff800a5479b5c, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------

TRIAGER: Could not open triage file : e:\dump_analysis\program\triage\modclass.ini, error 2

READ_ADDRESS: unable to get nt!MmSpecialPoolStart
unable to get nt!MmSpecialPoolEnd
unable to get nt!MmPagedPoolEnd
unable to get nt!MmNonPagedPoolStart
unable to get nt!MmSizeOfNonPagedPoolInBytes
fffff800a5479b5c

CURRENT_IRQL: 2

FAULTING_IP:
nvlddmkm+799b5c
fffff800`a5479b5c ?? ???

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR: AV

PROCESS_NAME: chrome.exe

TRAP_FRAME: fffff8030772f580 -- (.trap 0xfffff8030772f580)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffff800a5479b5c rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=ffffe0003190f000
rdx=00000000ff060030 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff800a5479b5c rsp=fffff8030772f718 rbp=0000000000000001
r8=fffff8030772f800 r9=0000000000000000 r10=0000000000000001
r11=00000000000003d0 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0 nv up ei pl zr na po nc
nvlddmkm+0x799b5c:
fffff800`a5479b5c ?? ???
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER: from fffff803059d92e9 to fffff803059ce760

FAILED_INSTRUCTION_ADDRESS:
nvlddmkm+799b5c
fffff800`a5479b5c ?? ???

STACK_TEXT:
fffff803`0772f438 fffff803`059d92e9 : 00000000`0000000a fffff800`a5479b5c 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000008 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff803`0772f440 fffff803`059d7ac7 : 00000000`00000000 fffff803`058e44c3 ffffe000`3359c600 00000000`00000001 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff803`0772f580 fffff800`a5479b5c : fffff800`a4e852be 00000000`c1d00001 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`3210f000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x247
fffff803`0772f718 fffff800`a4e852be : 00000000`c1d00001 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`3210f000 fffff800`a4ebae58 : nvlddmkm+0x799b5c
fffff803`0772f720 00000000`c1d00001 : 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`3210f000 fffff800`a4ebae58 00000000`00000000 : nvlddmkm+0x1a52be
fffff803`0772f728 00000000`00000000 : ffffe000`3210f000 fffff800`a4ebae58 00000000`00000000 fffff800`a4eab062 : 0xc1d00001

STACK_COMMAND: kb

FOLLOWUP_IP:
nvlddmkm+799b5c
fffff800`a5479b5c ?? ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX: 3

SYMBOL_NAME: nvlddmkm+799b5c

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nvlddmkm

IMAGE_NAME: nvlddmkm.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 55b03217

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: X64_AV_CODE_AV_BAD_IP_nvlddmkm+799b5c

BUCKET_ID: X64_AV_CODE_AV_BAD_IP_nvlddmkm+799b5c

CAUSE
This is not an exact science, at least for me, but possibly for most except the EXPERT dump analysers of which I am not one AND of which there are very few.

It is the Nvidia graphics driver that is causing the problem
EITHER directly attributable to that or some other software, utility or process that is effecting it

Go to the manufacturers site for the LAPTOP not to Nvidia
Download the latest offered driver for your graphics
It is well nigh impossible to know which driver you need for that Lenovo T530 without knowing its exact specification
It appears to be this
http://support.lenovo.com/gb/en/pro...ries-laptops/ThinkPad-T530/downloads/DS103458

On this driver
https://download.lenovo.com/ibmdl/pub/pc/pccbbs/mobiles/g5dn08ww.exe

BUT that is for info only please do NOT presume my search has found the correct one as many Lenovo thinkpads were offered with options

DO NOT install save it to your *desktop
*

Post back when you are at that stage


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Further to all of the above the way to progress is this

1. Is the crash ONLY occurring when using Chrome
Test THIS by using IE and visiting the same site or playing the same game as you were when the last crash occurred

2. If you establish that it does NOT occur when using IE then it MAY be Chrome itself or an extension
so then disable all extensions and test as before
If that does not work
check for updates on Chrome or uninstall and re-install Chrome saving as necessary any favourites etc

3. If the crash occurs when using IE as well proceed as above with the driver download for your Nvidia graphics and post back when you have that

*I am signing off back about 1800 UK time depending on weather.*


----------



## MAAX Z (Apr 26, 2007)

MacBoatmaster, Thanks a lot for your help!!!!!! Very much appreciated.
I apologize for not writing clearly. The crash is is intermittent. I am unable to to recreate it and happens at random.

I can not say with surety that Chrome is causing this. I use web browser 95% of the time when I'm on my personal laptop. However, as I recall correctly, I think I wasn't on browser and I still got BSOD.

I have identified the driver correctly (Lenovo) website and reinstalled numerous times, but it has not helped. I disabled windows 10 automatic updates and it seems be fine. The frequency of BSOD has reduced, but I am positive I will get it. It used to be 3/4 BSOD in the evening and then I'd stop using laptop. After reinstalling the drive and disabling the automatic updates, I may get 1/2 in a day or two. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
No need to make any apologies
Let me know how it goes

and then we can see if you get another, what else we can look at


----------



## MAAX Z (Apr 26, 2007)

I just removed power adapter after typing above reply and BSOD greets me hello again!


----------



## Hewcumber (Jan 20, 2016)

I too am using Nvidia on a brand new laptop and I'm getting crazy BSOD's.


----------

